# Spraying Silvia



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi

I've had a (quick) look through and a search but can't find a thread on this already. Apologies if it has already been addressed elsewhere.

I bought a silvia in the for sale forum on here and I have a few problems which I am struggling with:

1. Water sprays out from the portafilter. If you took the point of the gasket closest to the machine as 12 o'clock then water always sprays out from 10 o'clock position. I have done some basic troubleshooting, but despite buying new baskets and I have replaced the gasket but it still happens. Even with my new gasket fitted, the portafilter still goes past the central position and so I was wondering if it might be as simple as buying a shim to fit before the gasket?

2. There is a bit of play in the steam wand. It is a version 2 model and so I suspect that this might be normal after a bit of time. The steam wand doesn't leak at all and works fine. I have taken the top of the machine and there is no play in the valve at all and the large nut which protrudes from the machine has no play in it at all either. Not a big point, it would just be nice if I could stop the wand from moving to and fro rather than just from side to side.

3.Body pannels - The body panelling is loose. This is only the rear part and I can see why. The bolts are missing for the 2 screws which are half way up the machine (the screws are still there). Does anyone know where we can find replacement bolts?

4. Corrosion - The machine seems to be slightly rusting in places. This is purely cosmetic and I think it may just be inpurities in the stainless steel. I wondered if anyone has any suggestins.

Thanks in advance

Colin


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

So, can't speak for the silvia but on both the classic and the izzo, the portafilter will never seal at centre, always slightly more clockwise. If coffee is still spraying out, you've changed the gasket, the basket is seated correctly and yet still doesn't make good contact.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you using the naked portafilter or standard Rancilio portafilter?

Try locking in harder if the latter.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't know if this helps but I have a version 3 Silvia, and I can't get the portafilter handle anywhere near central (6 o'clock) position normally it's tight at about 7 o'clock (looking straight down). Is your seal the correct thickness? sounds like it may be a bit thin, allowing the portafilter to go to far round and not seal. I think Coffee Hit stock seals so may be worth speaking to them in case you have a seal from a different model/version which may be thinner


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

It's the original portafilter I'm using. I will try locking it in harder and see where that gets me to. Has anyone used a shim?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Also have V3 Silvia and, like Mike 100, the portafilter tightens fully at 7 o'clock with the result that the coffee slots are off centre for my espresso cups. I guess, as the gasket and portafilter bed in together, the lock position will move clockwise which was the case with my old Gaggia. Better not to over tighten.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like an old/perished gasket. For the 5 pounds or so I would fit a new one as a first step.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Also have V3 Silvia and, like Mike 100, the portafilter tightens fully at 7 o'clock with the result that the coffee slots are off centre for my espresso cups. I guess, as the gasket and portafilter bed in together, the lock position will move clockwise which was the case with my old Gaggia. Better not to over tighten.


Don't know how long you have had your Silvia, but mine is well over a year old and the spouts are still off centre! I have tried undoing the spout by gripping it in a vice (soft jaws) and pulling on the handle but still can't move it, they must loctite these in at the factory!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Colin T said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had a (quick) look through and a search but can't find a thread on this already. Apologies if it has already been addressed elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Re the spraying Silvia, mine is 2yrs old and NEVER sprayed until a couple of months ago. Replaced gasket and pf went round to 5 o'clock! Still sprayed. I always clean the group head area after pulling the shots so no crud there. Gasket must have expanded since pf now only goes as far as 7 o'clock and still sprays. Does this with the branded pf and unbranded bottomless. Does this even with shots where I have ground too coarse, so is not due to excessive back pressure from choke shots. I can't find any reason for it suddenly behaving like this nor any solutions.....


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

Ian I'm as mystefied as you. Doesn't happen all the time put does happen sometimes. Sounds exactly the same. With my new Gasket both PFs turn to 5 o'clock.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Colin T said:


> Ian I'm as mystefied as you. Doesn't happen all the time put does happen sometimes. Sounds exactly the same. With my new Gasket both PFs turn to 5 o'clock.


Hi Colin. Thanks for the reassuring reply. I can find no cause to its random happening. Curious too about the gasket and 5 o'clock handle position. Just made 5 double espressos this morning (not all for me.... However tempting!) and only the last one sprayed... Same weight of dose and consistent tamp via the click mat....... Tried to get identical distribution too.... Anyone else with a Silvia shed any light please...?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

What happens when you backflush the machine? I would think that if it's going to spray due to a poor seal thats when it's going to occur, worth trying to find a tech drawing to find out if the seal is the right thickness, I presume that the grouphead is clean, use a grouphead cleaning brush to ensure all the old muck is removed, check it with a small mirror and torch to be sure


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> What happens when you backflush the machine? I would think that if it's going to spray due to a poor seal thats when it's going to occur, worth trying to find a tech drawing to find out if the seal is the right thickness, I presume that the grouphead is clean, use a grouphead cleaning brush to ensure all the old muck is removed, check it with a small mirror and torch to be sure


Hi Mike,

No leakage while back flushing. It tends to be more of a fastish drip from the group seal area, but random! It's a branded replacement gasket and all very clean in the area.... Tend to be a bit OCD about this anyway, hence the puzzlement. Always use the Pallo brush and then clean the gasket area with a cloth after each session. Ah well, tiddly pom and all that..... But thanks anyway.


----------

